# St Cecilia



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

Anybody happen to know when the St Cecilia (Wightlink) called at Dover?

Cheer
Nigel T


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

nevillethorndike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody happen to know when the St Cecilia (Wightlink) called at Dover?
> 
> ...


Can't find anything to say the St Cecilia ever stopped at Dover, that's not to say she didn't. It's quite possible they all did at some point on their way to and from Tilbury when they used to refit there.

The only one I can't find a record of is the St Helen was stuck in Dover for nearly four weeks on 25th January 1990 due to bad weather. She sat in the Granville Dock.


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Stevie B

Thanks very much.

I have a couple of pics of St Helen here at Dover (one from November 1993) and have also recently been sent one of St Cecilia moored at the Admiralty Pier.

Rgds
Nigel T


----------

